# Giant see through shrimp caught in New Zealand



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Amazing looking creature - what size tank would I need? would it fit in a fluval edge :lol2:


----------



## Fargle (Aug 8, 2013)

That is weird, any idea what species it is? It looks like a big shrimp got trapped in a jellyfish!


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Fargle said:


> That is weird, any idea what species it is? It looks like a big shrimp got trapped in a jellyfish!


In fact the news report that I found online asked readers to identify it!


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

awsome


link to the original article would be useful


----------



## CloudForest (Nov 27, 2013)

not a shrimp, its a Salpa maggiore

weird looking creature!


----------

